
Real URLs for AMP Cached Content Using Cloudflare Workers - twapi
https://blog.cloudflare.com/real-urls-for-amp-cached-content-using-cloudflare-workers/amp/
======
ficklepickle
The underlying mechanism, web packaging, will enable verifiable archives.

Perhaps this will put an end to people claiming that archive.org changed a
snapshot of their page.*

[*] [https://blog.archive.org/2018/04/24/addressing-recent-
claims...](https://blog.archive.org/2018/04/24/addressing-recent-claims-of-
manipulated-blog-posts-in-the-wayback-machine/)

